# Jim Dandy BBQ Comp - Sharonville, OH



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 5, 2007)

Will anyone from the forum be competing there besides me?  Only 18 teams.  It is sanctioned by KCBS and has been proclaimed a state chamionship.

Hope to see a few Buckeyes there, September 15-16.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

Great!  Looks like the forum will make up at least 1/9th of the contest.  One more and we'll be up to 1/6th!

How are things going for the Dayton Comp as far as getting KCBS sanctioning for next year?  I'm just curious as I'm sure are many others as to what all is involved in that process.

Can't help but think about how Ohio BBQ has grown in the last year with two additional contests.  Keep up the good work.  Now we need to work on Columbus, Cleveland, Akron, and Toledo and we won't even have to leave the state!

Keep up the good work Jim!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2007)

Clevland would be close enough for us...I like to see the river catch fire again


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL! Maybe we could get Dave Klose to build a grill grate over the River and Raichlen to come grill over it!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> LOL! Maybe we could get Dave Klose to build a grill grate over the River and Raichlen to come grill over it!


I can see him now..we are here in downtown


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

Great news Jim.  Hopefully there will be three ways to get into the Jack Draw next year!

Also Ohio should do what Michigan did and have a contest to crown the Ohio Champ (cumulative point score from all three contests).  That will encourage contestents to enter each contest.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 7, 2007)

You got to enter them all, to win them all Mike!  

I like the confidence though!

See you in Nelsonville!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 15, 2007)

We're off for Sharonville!  Looking forward to seeing any BBQ Central members that care to stop by.  Jim, best of luck to you, see you at the Comp.  Big Mike, make sure you come out for this one.  Erik, look forward to seeing you there.  Good luck with the judging!

Greg, you've got my number if you want to give me a call tonight!


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2007)

good job!


----------

